# is git.overlay.gentoo.org dead? emerge stops at source unpak

## agrypa1

Hi,

I am getting this message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/catalyst-2.9999
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

http access is also blocked.

Is this on my side only?

Thanks

Agryppa

----------

## Freeky

You're not alone: Layman fails with git connection time out.

----------

## Chiitoo

It seems to be very much down indeed (I'd guess temporarily!).

I have no real news about it to share though; haven't been to IRC for a while, and didn't find anything anywhere else yet.

Edit:

Scratch the no-news part (thanks kensington at #gentoo-sunrise!):

 *Gentoo Infrastructure Status wrote:*   

> As of 2014/01/10, the overlays.gentoo.org machine is down. The machine provider has been contacted and we are awaiting remote hands to assess the state of the machine. We expect an update from our provider on Monday, 2014/01/13.

 

Update(s):

 *Gentoo Infrastructure Status wrote:*   

> Update 2014/01/13
> 
> Our provider got back to us. They are currently doing some datacenter restructuring. We hope to get an update on the overlays machine by tomorrow (2014/01/14).
> 
> Update 2014/01/14
> ...

 

 *Gentoo Infrastructure Status wrote:*   

> Update 2014/01/16
> 
> The service has been restored. See our separate notice.

 

----------

## i92guboj

Must be Murphy's law,

I haven't needed layman for months. Today I wanted to check the qt overlay and found the whole thing is down. I getting used to being such a lucky guy  :Laughing: 

EDIT: I ended up downloading it from here:

https://github.com/gentoo/qt/tree/master/lxde-base

Then just unpack it, move everything to /var/lib/layman/qt and edit /var/lib/layman/make.conf accordingly.

----------

## Madjic

www.gentoo.org should have a more prominent link to infra-status.gentoo.org

----------

## romildo

I need immediate access to the science overlay. Is it available somewhere else?

If not, can anybody with a recently synced science overlay  copy make it available to me?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *romildo wrote:*   

> I need immediate access to the science overlay. Is it available somewhere else?
> 
> If not, can anybody with a recently synced science overlay  copy make it available to me?

 Third Result when using Google with "Gentoo Science Overlay" : https://github.com/gentoo-science (The overlay is "sci").

----------

## albright

problem still ongoing this morning

kind of puts into perspective gentoo's place in the pecking order

doesn't it?

----------

## Chiitoo

I edited this to my previous post, but I'll repeat it here, too:

 *Gentoo Infrastructure Status wrote:*   

> Update 2014/01/16
> 
> The service has been restored. See our separate notice.

 

----------

## papu

i still can not add overlays...even with /etc/init.d/nscd restart 

```
layman -a kde

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

fatal: read error: 

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * 

 * Trying next source of listed sources...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git/ /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

error: File 218beaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git/objects/21/8beaxxxxxxxxxxxxx) corrupt

error: Unable to find 218beaexxxxxxxxxxxxxx under http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git

Cannot obtain needed object 218beaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

error: Fetch failed.

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * 

 * Trying next source of listed sources...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git+ssh://git@git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

Permission denied (publickey).

fatal: Could not read from remote repository.

Please make sure you have the correct access rights

and the repository exists.

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * Adding repository "kde" failed!

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Adding repository "kde" failed
```

```
ping git.overlays.gentoo.org

PING spoonbill.gentoo.org (81.93.255.5) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from spoonbill.gentoo.org (81.93.255.5): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=56.0 ms

64 bytes from spoonbill.gentoo.org (81.93.255.5): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=55.9 ms

64 bytes from spoonbill.gentoo.org (81.93.255.5): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=56.3 ms...
```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Chiitoo

papu,

It works, but the /proj/kde overlay isn't there (whether its name changed or it's (temporarily?) just gone, I can't tell, for I am not familiar with the particular overlay).

See for example the web-listing here: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/

----------

## papu

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> papu,
> 
> It works, but the /proj/kde overlay isn't there (whether its name changed or it's (temporarily?) just gone, I can't tell, for I am not familiar with the particular overlay).
> 
> See for example the web-listing here: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/

 

```
#layman -a kde

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

fatal: read error: La m?quina remota ha reiniciat la connexi?

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * 

 * Trying next source of listed sources...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git/ /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

error: File 218beae0821b81d4a2cddf3f6adbf5902109f162 (http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git/objects/21/8beae0821b81d4a2cddf3f6adbf5902109f162) corrupt

error: Unable to find 218beae0821b81d4a2cddf3f6adbf5902109f162 under http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/kde.git

Cannot obtain needed object 218beae0821b81d4a2cddf3f6adbf5902109f162

error: Fetch failed.

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * 

 * Trying next source of listed sources...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git+ssh://git@git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git /var/lib/layman/kde )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/kde'...

Permission denied (publickey).

fatal: Could not read from remote repository.

Please make sure you have the correct access rights

and the repository exists.

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/kde'

 * Adding repository "kde" failed!

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Adding repository "kde" failed!

#layman -a x11

 * Adding overlay,...                                                                                                                                                               

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/x11 /var/lib/layman/x11 )                                                        

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/x11'...                                                                                                                                               

fatal: read error: La m?quina remota ha reiniciat la connexi?                                                                                                                       

 * Failure result returned from Git                                                                                                                                                 

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/x11  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )                                                                                           

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/x11'                                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * Trying next source of listed sources...                                                                                                                                          

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/x11.git/ /var/lib/layman/x11 )                                          

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/x11'...                                                                                                                                               

error: File 7e3b36c015ac277a38cf53178553404ac1a0e805 (http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/x11.git/objects/7e/3b36c015ac277a38cf53178553404ac1a0e805) corrupt                

error: Unable to find 7e3b36c015ac277a38cf53178553404ac1a0e805 under http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/proj/x11.git                                                            

Cannot obtain needed object 7e3b36c015ac277a38cf53178553404ac1a0e805                                                                                                                

error: Fetch failed.                                                                                                                                                                

 * Failure result returned from Git                                                                                                                                                 

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/x11  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )                                                                                           

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/x11'                                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * Trying next source of listed sources...                                                                                                                                          

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git+ssh://git@git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/x11.git /var/lib/layman/x11 )                                            

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/x11'...                                                                                                                                               

Permission denied (publickey).                                                                                                                                                      

fatal: Could not read from remote repository.                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                    

Please make sure you have the correct access rights                                                                                                                                 

and the repository exists.                                                                                                                                                          

 * Failure result returned from Git                                                                                                                                                 

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/x11  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/x11'

 * Adding repository "x11" failed!

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Adding repository "x11" failed!

#layman -a mozilla

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla.git /var/lib/layman/mozilla )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/mozilla'...

fatal: read error: La m?quina remota ha reiniciat la connexi?

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/mozilla  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/mozilla'

 * Adding repository "mozilla" failed!

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Adding repository "mozilla" failed!

#layman -a roslin

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://gitorious.org/roslin/roslin.git /var/lib/layman/roslin )

Cloning into '/var/lib/layman/roslin'...

remote: Counting objects: 42943, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (15285/15285), done.

remote: Total 42943 (delta 28024), reused 41663 (delta 27223)

Receiving objects: 100% (42943/42943), 8.03 MiB | 1.68 MiB/s, done.

Resolving deltas: 100% (28024/28024), done.

Checking connectivity... done.

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/roslin  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/roslin  && /usr/bin/git config user.email "layman@localhost" )

 * Successfully added overlay(s) roslin.

```

isn't there? mmm before the server crash, the layman was ok,  x11, mozilla, kde ....now neither is working ,

  i don't know why, i only execute layman like always  :Smile:  , the overlay roslin is working it is outside of gentoo servers.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

yeah, confirmed

the following overlay repositories fail for me/too:

- hardened-development

- kde

- science

- x11

 *Quote:*   

> layman -s hardened-development
> 
>  * Fetching remote list,...
> 
>  * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> layman -s kde
> 
>  * Fetching remote list,...
> 
>  * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> layman -s science
> 
>  * Fetching remote list,...
> 
>  * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> layman -s x11
> 
>  * Fetching remote list,...
> 
>  * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml
> ...

 

will reboot later and then see whether the dns entries are outdated/needed updating ...

----------

## Zagloj

Hi, since all of them (hardened, kde, x11, science) are git repos, we must wait a new update:

http://infra-status.gentoo.org/notice/20140116-overlays

 Hope this clarifies.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

yes, that makes sense, thanks

perhaps git got messed up or isn't yet set up on the new server

/me patiently waits

----------

## Zagloj

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me patiently waits

 

 Your wait was not in vane!:

http://infra-status.gentoo.org/notice/20140116-overlays

 Synced science just a minute ago  :Very Happy: 

It can be marked as solved I guess  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

glad that got resolved   :Smile: 

----------

